# Amersaw router lathe!?



## knurlesnburls (Jan 13, 2009)

A couple years ago, I was foolish enough to show my friend a neat looking tool I had seen in a pawn shop and talked him into buying it. I was hoping that one day he'd let me use it, but before i got the chance, he moved away. I didn't know at the time that it was a router lathe. Ever since, I've been trying to find one for myself, and am learning that they are becoming a bit of a rarity. If there is anyone out there who has one of these and is willing to part with it, or knows where to get one, could you please let me know?? I live in Canada, and would be willing to pay shipping to get it here! thanks!

Simon


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Look for the Craftsman RouterCrafter. They seem to be selling for erratic
prices on Ebay - sometimes high, sometimes low.

There's also a ShopNotes designed one you can make yourself. 
http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/115/videos/router-milling-machine-video/

There's always the Woodchuck/Legacy mill, but it's kind of spendy to get
a new one. I've seen a few used ones sell real cheap.


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Simon I know where one of the Craftsman router crafters is, but I don't think it's for sale. This one is 22 years old and still hasn't been out of the box. Go to this page and the middle pic has one in the box.

http://lumberjocks.com/BobG/workshop

Although it isn't for sale but if I have one there has to be others that do also.

Good luck in your search.


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

you could also buy a new one. Legacy makes an ornamental mill

I am sure it's a lot more pricey than what you're looking for though….

Edit: noticed after posting this that Loren mentioned it already


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello Simon,
I know the Sears unit that you are looking for, but I believe that there is a much more versatile machine available to you. Please take a look at the unit on the cover of *ShopNotes, Vol. 20 Issue 115* which is still on the magazine stands right now in my area. The article covers how to build your own *Router Milling Machine*, and all of the plans for the detailed parts are available for free download from the ShopNotes web site. This unit offers much more than the simple spiral cut of the Sears one, and looking at your project that you have on LJ, construction should be no problem for you. I'm looking at building one for myself, but there are a few other projects in line ahead of it.
Best regards.


----------



## knurlesnburls (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks you guys, I appreciate your help!


----------



## Nowicki (Feb 14, 2011)

I have the revo ornamental mill. It works great. I also have a router crafter from back in the day, it worked OK…some backlash after a while. I have been wanting to do some spirals on some oblong turnings. These only do rounds. I'm adapting the router crafrter to work on the revo so that it will ride on the drive carriage from the pipe connection side but pivot up and down along the oval turning with a depth gauge. This router milling machine looks interesting….wonder if it can be made to do cnc?


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

You mean like this one, Larry?


----------



## Nowicki (Feb 14, 2011)

Yea but not that elaborate. My son-in-law built a small cnc router table and it didn't last long before backlash got the best of it. This model looks a lot sturdier and would probably do better. Maybe even cast the gears in aluminum


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

Bob I have to ask. If you haven't used it every in 22 years, why isn't it for sale?


----------



## Nowicki (Feb 14, 2011)

is there a pdf file fopr all the parts so I can have my son-in-law cut them out on his cnc router table???


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi Larry (and everyone else),
I assume that you are asking about the plans for the ShopNotes unit that I mentioned earlier. If that is the case, you should go to . . . http://www.shopnotes.com/extras/ . . . and under the January 2011 - Issue 115, you will find the links to the "Milling Machine Patterns and Setup" (download in Pdf), and also to 4 demo videos from the "Router Milling Machine Video" link. The videos can be downloaded using RealPlayer Downloader, and then converted to iPod format if you want to have them in a more portable format. So, how do I get my parts done by your son-in-law?


----------



## BobG (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi Jack;

I originally bought it with the intention of doing ornamental turning. Until the wife at that time said she wanted a divorce and all plans went out the window.

I guess I still hope to put it to use, of course I can't compete with CNC but i can do small jobs. I am now getting the shop a little more organized and will be doing some work this summer. Had to move my equipment from Michigan to Arkansas. In the divorce she got the lathe and dust collector and a lot of rough sawn wood and some hand tools. Most of it she didn't know how to turn on! Took 2 years to get a divorce decree signed.


----------



## knurlesnburls (Jan 13, 2009)

The shopnotes DIY model is really cool! I'm looking forward to getting started on building one for myself. I found this link to download the whole issue #115 with the milling machine.

http://www.magazinedown.com/ShopNotes-Issue--115--January-February-2011-_35051.html


----------



## Old54Woodworks (Jan 11, 2011)

I was at my local library and checked out the book Router Magic by Bill Hylton. They have a router lathe in there that anyone can build. It's very close to the Ornimental Mill. I plan on building this this year. See if they have this book at your library or book store.


----------



## Nazuto (Sep 12, 2011)

Knurlesnburls Hello friend, I found surfing the internet in en alibaba site, the address of the manufacturer, also was looking, and I share with you good luck and good buy, I submit the manufacturer, Qingdao Bright Machinery Co., Ltd.

Nombre de la company: Qingdao Bright Machinery Co., Ltd.
Address Contact: Site 1018, Mansion del comercio exterior of Shandong, No. 18, Baoding camino
City: Qingdao
Province / State: Shandong
Country / Region: China (Mainland)
Postal Code: 266001
Telephone: 86-532-82825592,82858818
Fax: 86-532-82858828
Website: http://www.brmgroup.com.cn


----------



## corsi (Sep 19, 2010)

i have four that i have picked up at yardsales and such. if you still want one or are looking for one still let me know.


----------



## SPHinTampa (Apr 23, 2008)

I bought one of these from the House of Tools website in Canada and had it shipped to the US. Their website isnt showing it anymore, perhaps if you went to the store? It sold as a Can-Am Router Lathe.

They used to be $199 and went on sale for $99 every Christmas.


----------



## GNiessen (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't even find the House of Tools website any more. I heard they went out of business.


----------



## Firemanone (Mar 2, 2012)

If your still looking for a router lath go www.legacywoodworking.com. I myself have been looking at their model 900. It will handle up to 48" between centers. The next size up if I remember correctly has 72" between centers. Hope this helps.


----------



## stevemorris (Feb 2, 2012)

i have one, never used
got it as part of package deal
even got the manual
its a craftsman, age unknown and its in ontario canada


----------

